# POJO to XML und XML to POJO



## beta20 (25. Mrz 2016)

Hallo zusammen,

ich bin absoluter Neuling.

1)
Ich möchte gerne meine POJO´s nach XML exportieren.
-> Wie kann ich das machen

2) Ich möchte die generierte XML wieder umwandeln in ein POJO
-> Wie kann ich das machen?

Eine Frage habe ich noch:
Wenn ich in meiner POJO einen Fremdschlüssel (ich verwernde JPA / Hibernate) habe, wie wird dieser dann in der XML gespeichert? Die ID dann von meinem Beziehungsobjekt?

Danke für jede Hilfe.


----------



## Joose (25. Mrz 2016)

JAXB wäre eine Möglichkeit: http://www.oracle.com/technetwork/articles/javase/index-140168.html


----------



## beta20 (25. Mrz 2016)

Danke - Hast Du auch ein konkretes Beispiel?


----------



## Joose (25. Mrz 2016)

Leider kann ich nicht sagen welches dir konkret genug ist 
https://www.google.at/search?q=java+jaxb+example&ie=utf-8&oe=utf-8&gws_rd=cr&ei=LPz0VuadEcy3a9fmq5gM


----------

